# Need Help Getting Rid Of The "Skinny Fat!"



## B(PaUL)S.*USN* (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey I'm just seeing if someone could give me some advice on how to get rid of my "skinny fat",I'm sure others have the same problems and have asked the same questions, but I'm just damn frustrated with this extra pudge. I'm 5'8'', 160 lbs.,1900-2100 cal a day, when I stand up or fully dressed I look in really good shape, but when I sit or bend over I get a couple rolls around the midsection, if this means anything I was overweight little less than 2 years ago @215.Any way just need some insight on what to do, more cardio, more weights, eat less, eat more? 
Mon:Upper;chest,biceps,forearms,push ups,sit ups,16 min HIIT on bike
Tues:30 min moderate run/jog
Weds:Lower;squats,leg extensions,calf raises,push ups, sit ups,16 min. HIIT on bike
Thursff
Fri:Upper;shoulders,triceps,neck,chest,push ups, sit ups,16 min. HIIT on bike
Sat:30 min. moderate intensity run/jog (alternate some weeks sat. some sun.)
Sun: (above)


    "Life without knowledge.Is death in disguise."-Talib Kweli


----------



## Machher (Aug 5, 2005)

imo increase all cardio sessions to 45 mins.. and lower the intensity. Go about %15-20 less intense

lets try to burn the fat off. Dont decrease cal intake, its quite low already.

approx 3500 cals = 1 lbs of bodyfat.

say your burning total of 250 cals during an HIIT session and 300 during your jog.. every week your burning 1100 cals. Assuming your eating at maintainence. Since to me that seems a bit low for maintainence you will have to adjust your cal intake. Never increase cardio and decrease cal intake at the same time. thats a recipie for burning fat. Dont carb cycle unless your going for a competition.


----------



## B(PaUL)S.*USN* (Aug 5, 2005)

Well I checked on some sites and stuff and it said my maintanence should be around 2600 cals, but I figured if I drop it down to 2000-2100 area it would put me in a caloric deficit.And isn't a "recipe for fat loss" what I want for the fat loss around my midsection? I could be wrong.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 5, 2005)

In Males, belly fat is usually the last to go. Besides you went from 215 to 160. It could also be a lot of loose skin around your midsection that seems like a lot of fat. If you have been dieting too long, maybe your metabolism has slowed down. You may need to get to maintenence and stay there for a while and give your system a break.

You might find this article very helpful : The Truth About Stubborn Body Fat - Part II


----------



## 01warrior (Aug 5, 2005)

i have the same problem man there isnt much to do its loose skin , i went from 190 to 142 i got tired of trying to get rid of my stomach so i upped my calories to 2000 - 2500 aday and ive put on few more pounds filling my body out now with more muscle mass and my stomach is slowly starting to disappear


----------



## B(PaUL)S.*USN* (Aug 5, 2005)

Actually I've gained weight in the past 3-4 months, started weights,and upped caloric intake to 1900-2100, and gained about 13-15 lbs. cause when I went up to MEPS(Military Entrance) they weighed me and I was @ 143 I looked like a stick figure with a gut, I was like holy shit on a biscuit! Didn't mean to nor wanted to lose so much so fast (from Late Dec.03-mid May 04 lowered my calories unknown# ex.dinner 20pc.mcnuggets meal w/large fries and coke,Blah!!!to about 1650-1700 cal. and did 30-45 min. cardio everyday,went from 215 down to 145.Lost muscle along with fat) May to now gained 15 or so lbs. still no change in midsection,even @145,gained some muscle,but still have problem areas like my chest,barely any muscle built up there but did gain some tittie fat gah!Anyway I'll keep looking back in here till boot, seein if I find anything that works for me or if you guys have any advice feel free,late.


----------



## LAM (Aug 5, 2005)

you need to increase your BMR.  I would look into doing either HIIT cardio, Max-OT cardio or Guerilla cardio.  ALL of them will melt the fat off your body when used in conjunction with a balanced diet.

Navy boot camp is a complete joke.  I think we PT'd maybe 4 times in 10 weeks.  Don't count on the USN to get you into shape, because it won't.

where are you going for boot camp ?


----------



## B(PaUL)S.*USN* (Aug 6, 2005)

My Boot is in Great Lakes, I think this is the last year it is being held there from what I heard. Yeah I've seen alot of guys after boot,they all look exactly the same!So I'm not counting on boot to get me in the shape I want. Actually I've been doin HIIT 3 days a week and 2 days of moderate cardio for almost 2 months now. Tried Guerilla for about 2 weeks,and almost thought I was gonna die everytime.Just my damn midsection area, I've heard alot of conflicting advice,like do HIIT,or no do long duration,eat more!,eat less! so yeah I'm a little confused,but just gotta stick it out.late.


      "Life without knowledge,Is death in disguise."-Talib Kweli


----------

